# Andrea Sawatzki TV-Cap 7x



## DinkyDigger (18 Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte nun auch einmal wieder aktiver werden und wollte Euch ein paar Captures von Andrea Sawatzki zukommen lassen:


----------



## dumbas (18 Juni 2011)

*AW: Andrea Sawatzki TV-Cap*

vielen dank


----------



## General (18 Juni 2011)

:thx: für die Caps


----------



## Rolli (18 Juni 2011)

:thx: dir für Andrea


----------



## minotaurus (19 Juni 2011)

Danke! Immer gerne gesehen


----------



## lausbube58 (19 Juni 2011)

Danke für die schönen Bilder.:thumbup:


----------



## myown99 (20 Juni 2011)

Schöne Fotos, vielen Dank dafür!


----------



## Punisher (20 Juni 2011)

:thx: vielmals


----------



## Weltenbummler (20 Juni 2011)

Echt super die Brüste von Andrea.


----------



## fredclever (20 Juni 2011)

Bedankt dafür.


----------



## Max100 (21 Juni 2011)

eine tolle Frau:thumbup:


----------



## Erebor (21 Juni 2011)

Auch anders auszusehen ist schön. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## namor66 (21 Juni 2011)

das ist ne geile frau!


----------



## ducke (21 Juni 2011)

Danke für Andrea!
Ist nicht die klassische Schönheit, aber irgendwie hat sie das gewisse Etwas


----------



## Anjo (27 Aug. 2011)

Eine Traumfrau ...


----------



## Vespasian (27 Aug. 2011)

Klasse Motiv!


----------



## Thor der Donnergott (6 Jan. 2013)

Verdammt, bis jetzt dachte ich sie habe größere Brtzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## rotmarty (12 Sep. 2013)

Riesennippel , die Andrea da aufstellt!!!


----------



## MrLeiwand (27 Jan. 2014)

ein traum!! thx


----------



## xXRiverXx (27 Jan. 2014)

Thx  für die Pics :thumbup:


----------



## Saly75 (4 Sep. 2014)

sieht man immer gerne !!!


----------



## kdf (7 Sep. 2014)

tolle busen,toller Mund,tolle Augen,Danke


----------



## Moller (28 Nov. 2015)

von den Nippeln träum ich heut nacht


----------



## minipli (15 Aug. 2018)

da bin ich baff :thx:


----------



## derais (9 Dez. 2018)

:kotz: :kotz:


----------

